# G0761 Vs G0762



## 65BAJA (Jul 16, 2015)

Looking at these two for my first mill. Is the variable speed worth the extra $500? Thats the only difference I can see between these two models.


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Aug 5, 2015)

Variable speed adds a lot of versatility.  I wish my lathe had it.  Like you, I had to make a decision based upon economic capacity.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 5, 2015)

After converting my geared head 12z to a belt drive I wouldn't go back if you paid me. Quieter, smoother running, better finish on the parts, ability to 'fine tune' spindle rpm for material/cutter/feed, etc..

Did I mention it was quieter? 

In the old days you had to spin the motor in it's rather narrow 'sweet spot' to get usable torque out of it and therefore had to use pulleys or gears to get different spindle speeds on your machines. Today's machines don't have to have that limitation anymore, unless it is purposely done to hit a price point. Nowadays they can even 'direct drive' the spindle and do away with power transmission mechanisms entirely.


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 5, 2015)

I ended up with a PM-932M-PDF from Quality Machine Tool online. Should be here in a day or two.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice choice!


----------

